# How do I feel better?



## SuperShae (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey everyone  I'm new to here so Id like to just get this out. 
I've had DP for about two and a half to three months now. I'm a 16 year old girl and honestly is terrible. I haven't been able to do anything. When I walk around it feels like my legs are moving on there own and that I am just a robot  I feel "out of body" and "unreal/dreamlike" all the time. This for me, started from a bad weed experience. One time I tried it me and my friend felt this DP together. Thinking it was laced we ignored it, but the next time I tried it I felt DP again when no one else there did. I've always had a little anxiety (never enough to be worrisome to anyone) so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. Lately from this all I can think are negative, depressing thoughts, and no matter what I do they won't go away. I see a therapist but even she acts like she doesn't know what to do anymore... 
So that is basically how it started. This is ruining my life. I'm only 16 and I want to live my life, not feel afraid to even wake up in the morning. I've completely shut myself away from friends unless I have to get out. I haven't felt "back in reality" since a few months ago and I don't even remember what normal is anymore  I honestly feel hopeless and like I'll never get free of this. I want to be normal again and be happy.

So that's my story. I just have a few questions;

1) does it get better? Like does it ever completely go away?
2) how long might it take?
3) did anyone else feel this walking robot feeling?
4) How do I get my confidence up so I can heal?
And 
5) HOW do I begin to get better? What do I need to do?

I want to get better, I just feel hopeless  so if anyone has any advice please share  thank you!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

1) yes.
2) depends on you (go see a psychologist for dynamic therapy and follow the holy grain of curing dp/dr)
3) yes, it is a very common dp/dr symptom; it is called "auto-pilot".
4) it is up to you to be brave.
5) follow the holy grail and go to therapy.


----------



## SuperShae (Jun 28, 2013)

heartless said:


> 1) yes.
> 2) depends on you (go see a psychologist for dynamic therapy and follow the holy grain of curing dp/dr)
> 3) yes, it is a very common dp/dr symptom; it is called "auto-pilot".
> 4) it is up to you to be brave.
> 5) follow the holy grail and go to therapy.


Thank you. I'm really scared that it'll never go away and everyone I talk to including my therapist thinks it will just fade away and lately it feels worse not fading. My therapist isn't really helping. She just makes me do breathing exercises. 
Anything that should help me feel a little better?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Breathing exercises? Bitch please (not you, your therapist).
Therapy session should be hard work. You have to concentrate 
and bring to the surface your deepest thoughts, under her guidance. Change to a psychologist which specializes in dynamic therapy.


----------



## SorR3n (Jun 24, 2013)

Shae most of the battle is learning how to calm down, because the constant anxiety is what makes it stay. You have to learn to not pay attention to the thoughts, and keep living life! It WILL fade away. I'm scared too, you're not alone.


----------



## comett (May 5, 2011)

Please see my answer to you other post.

Take care of yourself!


----------

